# DHCP unter Suse



## KuSfW (24. Februar 2004)

Hey 

Ich bräuchte allerlei Informationen einschließlich Einrichtung zum Thema DHCP unter SuSe. Bin leider im Web verzweifelt. 

Danke schon mal 
 

MFG W.


----------



## Backdraft (24. Februar 2004)

Was denn?

Client oder Server?

Welche Version von Suse?


----------



## KuSfW (24. Februar 2004)

Hey 

Client und Server müssen da eine Art "Referat" mit Anwendung alten 

wir haben in der Schule 7.0 und 8.2 

danke schonmal 

mfg W


----------

